# Traveling from Uk into europe Whats Required ?



## 98099 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All,
We are complete newbies and have never traveled into europe from uk, whats required for a dog ? ( Lucy) the pup is chipped. Hope this isnt too stupid a question.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi kieko

you have to get the dog vaccinated. about 30 days later the vet takes a blood sample & sends it away.

when a positive result is received you can leave uk with the dog BUT the dog can't return, under the pet passport scheme, until 6 months after the date the blood sample was taken.

when you have the pet passport and you are returning to the uk you have to have the dog treated by a vet before you return. the treatment is for ticks & worms. they usually use frontline for the tick treatment so make sure you haven't treated the dog with frontline too close to the treatment abroad or it will be double dosed.

you can't travel to the uk before 24 hrs after the treatment and after 48 hrs after the treatment.

the foreign vet will give you a certificate to say that the treatment has been carried out & when it was done. the carrier will get you to sign a declaration as to where the dog has been before youcan travel.

i always use the tunnel because i can be with the dog for the whole crossing.

isn't bureaucracy wonderful :lol: 

mike


----------



## 98099 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks smifee for your reply you have been most helpful we will indeed do all the things required Cheers


----------

